# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  nemam snage reći dosta je .

## vlatkapeno

Drage moje forumašice !


        Nažalost i ja se moram javiti na ova forum , naime več duže 
  vrijeme ima velikih problema u svom braku  i to mi je ostavilo traga na zdravlju . Suprug me ne poštuje i ne podržava, smatra da mi nismo kompatibilni (neznam što mu to upoće znaći) . Nakon svega što smo prošli ( ja malo više od njega ) on sada kada mi treba njegova potpora radi probleme izaziva konstantne svađe . Neznam što da radim , bili smo u bračnom savjetovalištu no to nije pomoglo. 
Moj sin treba oca koji će ga voljeti i poštovati a ja supruga koji če mi biti potpora i podrška no moj suprug to nije a oćekuje da ja budem super raspoložena . 
Pomoć molim neznam što dalje .

----------


## sorciere

koji su ti prioriteti u životu?

kad njih posložiš, znat ćeš kako dalje...

----------


## AdioMare

Ako bebica nije puno starija nego što je ova u avataru  :Heart:  ja ću te posavjetovati da radi sebe (samo radi sebe) pokušaš smiriti situaciju koliko možeš više i pustiš vrijeme da još malo ide.
Svima su nam bebe (osim silne ljubavi i sreće) unijele i svojevrsne promjene u život, a jedna od njih ponekad je i nerazumijevanje s partnerom.
Pitaš kako dalje?
Na tvom mjestu ja bih razmislila o onome što još uvijek kod svog supruga cijenim i pokušala ne pridavati toliki značaj lošemu. Mislim da bi takvim načinom razmišljanja dobro dobilo na snazi, a vjerujem da bi umnožilo još puno dobroga.
Ali, ti najbolje znaš.  :Smile:

----------


## laky

vlatkapeno   :Love:   znam sto ste prošli pratim i nemam što pametno reći.želim ti puno puno snage

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !

       Ovih dana pokušavam posložiti sve kockice vezano za moju situaciju . Pokušala sam razgovarati sa MM no imam osječaj da se bašnisam puno pomakla ja sam govorila a on je sjedio gledao TV
 i "slušao " . Dala sam mu do zanja da do kraja ove godine napravi neke promijene  prvo da se zaposli , drugo da se ponaša u skladu sa svojim godinama (35 uskoro 36) a ne kao tinager jer moj sin treba odgovornog i zrelog oca koji če mu biti uzor , treče da pokaže mao više poštovanja prema meni a ne da mi se ulizuje kada mu treba sex .
 :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

Do kraja 2008???  :shock:  A do tada će sjediti pred televizorom?

Bome si fleksibilna!

(oprosti na iskrenosti)

----------


## NATTIE2

zaboravi da ga možeš promijeniti...ako te ne poštuje, neće te odjednom početi poštivat jer ti to tražiš ili zbog nekog ultimatuma...eventualno se može neko vrijeme pretvarat da se promjenio ali to je kratkog daha.

Pravilo broj jedan kod razmišljanja o razvodu je da prestaneš sebe lagat i počmeš ga gledat trijezno i analitički...nažalost s vremenom mnogo nas zaključi da su naši ex muževi zapravo cijelo vrijeme bili isti, a da smo se mi promjenile i postale odgovorne majke, a oni su i dalje neodgovorni teenageri.

----------


## laky

> zaboravi da ga možeš promijeniti...ako te ne poštuje, neće te odjednom početi poštivat jer ti to tražiš ili zbog nekog ultimatuma...eventualno se može neko vrijeme pretvarat da se promjenio ali to je kratkog daha.
> 
> Pravilo broj jedan kod razmišljanja o razvodu je da prestaneš sebe lagat i počmeš ga gledat trijezno i analitički...nažalost s vremenom mnogo nas zaključi da su naši ex muževi zapravo cijelo vrijeme bili isti, a da smo se mi promjenile i postale odgovorne majke, a oni su i dalje neodgovorni teenageri.


ovo potpisujem.....mi stvorimo film o njima i držimo se tog filma....ili bolje rečeno nekada od drveta nevidimo šumu...

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice !

                     Evo men opet , više neznam što da mislim ili ne mislim s jedne strane pokušavam sagledati situaciju i pronaći nešto zbog čega bi bilo vrijedno ostati u ovom " braku " da mi imao sina zajedno no i oko toga je bilo svađa i prepirki jer za njega su djeca životna robija a naš mali anđeo je po njegovom " moj projekt " Sad kada je napokon stigao maleni on nije zadovoljan on če sve napraviti oko njega ali onako reda radi sve mu se treba reći , napravi ovo , napravi ono ništa ne bi napravio .  Maleni može biti cijeli dan u pokaknoj ili popišanoj peleni a da on to ne primjeti , jer tko bi gledao televiziju i sto puta   prelistavao glupu propagandu. Konstantno mu govorim da se malo posveti djetetu i zabavi ga no to je njemu teško mali leži kraj njega na ležaljki a on gleda televiziju . 
Več više puta sam ga molila da bude malo drugačiji prema meni da mi pruži malo više podrške i nježnosti. Više mi nije i do intimnosti sa njime jer se to pretvorilo u prazan bezosječajan seks jedino je jave neke "emocije i nježnosti " ako popije malo više vina .
Stvarno neznam što da radim . molim vas za savijet jer neznam kakao dalje . 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

pa da li čitaš ono što je napisano? npr. ono što je napisala nattie2?

nema recepta za spašavanje braka.
nema recepta ni za razvod.

jel možeš sama financijski? bilo kako? ako možeš - širok dunav, ravan srijem... kreni u život. 

što te drži uz njega - osim što imate "zajedničko" dijete (uvjetno rečeno - jer je to prema tvojim riječima samo biološka veza).????

----------


## Dodirko

Tužno... baš sada kada bi trebali biti najviše sretni.   :Sad:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !

     Danas cijeli dan razmišljam što sam ja to skrivila da se moj muž tako hladnokrvno ponaša prema meni . Dajem sve od sebe da doma sve štima da ima skuhano brinem o malome i eventualno ga zamolim za pomoć jer se ianče previše umorim pa mi bude slabo . Pokušavala sam se zaposliti no kako imam zdravstvenih problema to mi je otežavalo situaciju no radim par honoirarnih poslova no ni to nije dovoljno dobro. Ne tražim ništa posebno od njega osima da mi da malo podrške i potpore kao što ja njemu dajem . Da Dodirko i ja sam mislila da če sve biti ok sada kada imamo malenog no nažalost to baš i nije tako jer on mi uopće nije bio  potpora u svemu što je bilo njemu je sve bilo bezveze . Kada sam završila u bolnici niti jednom nije pitao liječnika kao je meni ili kaoa je maleni , kada bi mu pričala o tome kakao se ponaša mleni u trbuhu on bi okretao temu na kešto sasvim drugo naproimjer kaao je vidio neki novi CD player ili tako nešto .  Osječala sam me grozno . 
Kad sam rodila došao me posjetiti i nije me uopće pitao kaako se osjećam samo je stao kraj kreveta . Drugim ženama su muževi donijeli cvjeće , slatkiše , balone i takve stvari a moj muž mi nije niti čestitao a kamali što drugo jedino što je rekao " mali ne liči na mene ".
Jako me uzrujava to što u nićemu ne surađuje samnom , njemu je sve svejedno .
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

vlatka, pa kaj te treba umlatiti da bi ti napokon sjelo da ces bolje i zdravije ziviti bez takvog pacijenta

nemoj mi samo reci da se promjenio, pa bio je isti takav i prije djeteta i ostao takav kakav je bio

bjezi dok jos imas snage

----------


## sorciere

> Danas cijeli dan razmišljam što sam ja to skrivila da se moj muž tako hladnokrvno ponaša prema meni .


 :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Nope:

----------


## vendela

mogu samo reci da se sasvim slazem sa ostalim curama i da bi ti bilo najpametnije maknut se od kakao ti kazes"pacijenta" jer i ti i tvoj sin zasluzujete da budete sretni te da on odrasta u normalnim uvijetima
  Zelim ti puno snage i hrabrosti ... ali znaj da ti to mozes  :Love:  

Evo ti mene , ja sam samohrana majka od trena kad sam saznala da sam trudna i od kad se rodio Antonio nista mi nije tesko napravit za njega i ni u jednom trenu nisam požalila sto sam donjela odluku da se on rodi!
  Volim ga najvise na svijetu i nema te sila koja bi me navela da promijenim misljanje:  
  O.K. meni stvari glede njegovog tate i njihovog odnosa ide na bolje i to puno bolje nego sto sam si ikd mogla i zamislit ali eto postoje itakve situacije  
  a tebi zaista zelim da se izvuces iz ove nimalo ugodne situacije i da krenes dalje, znam da ce bit teško ali imas bar milion i dvijesto razloga zasto bi trebala pokusat nesto promijenit  :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

> vlatkapeno prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>      Danas cijeli dan razmišljam što sam ja to skrivila da se moj muž tako hladnokrvno ponaša prema meni .
> 
> 
>  :shock:


evo se i ja čudim i zgražam  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Nope:  

po meni bi bilo bolje da si cili dan razmišljala šta ti bi pa da si se udala za njega.
ili šta ti bi pa si još tu di jesi.
a mogla si razmišljat i čime je to tvoj muž zaslužio da još uvik ima obitelj na okupu.
puno korisnije bi ti bilo počet tako razmišljat i spašavat svoj život i svog diteta. šta će ditetu majka kad ode na živce jer je muž do toga doveo.
ostavi ga, to će ti bit najbolji potez.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !

        Na ovom forumu sam već godinama i stavrno mi puno žnaći vaša 
  potpora u bilo kojem pogledu . Evo sda čitam vaše savjete i mogu vam reći da mi to sve ima itekako smisla .  Znam i sma da ovakav život ne donosi ništa dobro niti meni niti mom Janu-Renatu i da če nam biti bolje da smo sami jer primječujem   kad mi "muž" nije doma da se mali i ja super snalazimo , mali je manje cendrav a i ja se bolje osjećam . Netko me od vas pitao što me to drži uz njega osim malog mišića za kojeg sam ja podnijela največu žrtvu ali mi nije žao jer sam ga iskreno željela (mislim na svog sina) . Donedavno sam mislila kakao je razvod najgore što se može dogoditi jer sam i sama dijete rastavljenih roditelja i znam kako je to pa nisam željela da moj mali prolazi kroz to no bolje je i tako nego da raste uz oca koji ga ne želi i ne voli .
Neču si nikada zaboraviti kad sma rodila Jana-Renata nazvala me mama da mi čestita i rekla da mi neželi doći pomoć zbog mog muža koji je cijelo vrijeme našeg braka konstantno protiv mojih roditelja samo zato što mu govore da se malo uozbilji nađe normalan posao. Sve si razmišljam otići na par mjeseci kod mojih doma na Pag da se malo odmorim al vidjet ču kakvo če mi biti zdravstveno stanje s obzirom da ima nekih nuroloških problema .
Neznam zašto osječam uzasnu grižnju savijesti jer želim imati normalan život , zašto se konstantno osječam manje vrijednom. 
 :Kiss:   :Love:  
Po njegovom mi nismo kompatibilni jer sam ja za njega predinamićna s obzirom da sam ja u deset godina našeg braka stvorila neki ugled u društvu s obzirom da sam po prirodi radišna i spremna stalno za nve stvari  konstantno sam u pokretu a on je totalni statičar nedaj bože daga netko pomakne sa mjesta . 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

to sto ti opisujes kao predinamicna su vrlo dobre karakteristike, jel ti jasno da stvarno mozes sve ali bas sve sto god pozelis ako imas toliko energije

svojevremeno sam cula jednog terapeuta koj je objasnjavao da tu ideju da zene ostaju u vezi da bi kao dijete imalo oca kao zenin strah od ideje da i sluzbeno bude sama

daj popij kavu i procitaj kaj si napisala

ja sam to skuzila kao sljedecu situaciju, zivis sa tipom koj doma krade bogu dane i non stop svima dijeli savijete i sve zivo kritizira koliko su glupi i besmisleni

pa kaj to tebi treba? 

nije uopce smisao zivota u tome da imamo doma partnera, ta nam je ideja uklesana odgojem u mozak. zbog toga drustvo u hr i gleda na osobe koje su solo kao na manje vrijedne jer "nisu uspjele"

daj se makni iz te nocne more, nakon sto odtugujes bit ce ti puno puno bolje

----------


## the bee

Vlatkapeno,mm je bio isti kao što opisuješ svog. Nešto gore je tu u pitanju, kod mene je bilo.isto se tako ponašao,ja rodila,umjesto da slavi on nervozan i sve baš isto.ja trpila i mislila proći će.bilo mi je jako teško i bila sam nervozna prema bebi. na kraju on otišao jer ima drugu.ja sam sad kod mame u drugom gradu i čim sam došla postalo mi je lakše,imam pomoć, podršku i vremena da razmislim što ću dalje.ne mora bit da će tako bit kod tebe, ali uzmi si odmora i odi kod mame. vidjet ćeš šta će onda bit. budi hrabra.  :Love:

----------


## Aphro

> Donedavno sam mislila kakao je razvod najgore što se može dogoditi jer sam i sama dijete rastavljenih roditelja i znam kako je to pa nisam željela da moj mali prolazi kroz to no bolje je i tako nego da raste uz *oca koji ga ne želi i ne voli* .


da sam u samo jednom djelicu sekunde osjetila da otac mog djeteta to isto dijete ne voli ili ne zeli, Istog Casa bi pokupila stvari i otisla, ili jos bolje iselila njega. Vas odnos je jedna stvar i on moze i ne mora stimati, ali ako osjecas da tvoj muz ne voli vase zajednicko dijete po mom misljenju nemas vise o cemu razmisljati., Reci mi iskreno, dali mislis da covjek koji nije u stanju voljeti svoje vlastito dijete, moze voljeti jednu zenu?
Tvoja osnovna zadaca je da budes prije svega majka, a ne zena., a majka zna da je za njeno dijete bolje da raste bez oca koji ga nije zelio i nije volio... strasno, bas strasno... 
Ne znam sto bi ti rekla vise osim da se drzis i da se ne bojis odluke i promjene, one su nuzne da bi popravili svoje situacije   :Love:

----------


## NATTIE2

još jednu stvar moram dodati....ukoliko te muž ne poštuje i ne podržava, taj obrazac ponašanja će "pokupiti" i tvoje dijete pa ćeš nakraju doživjeti da te oboje nipodoštavaju i bit ćeš nesretnija nego sada.

----------


## ronin

vlatkapeno meni se čini po tvom pisanju da on tebe koči...u svakom pogledu...psihološkom,emotivnom i poslovnom

mislim da ti je potrebna distanca...jedan odmak od trenutne situacije u kojoj se nalaziš,jedno mjesto gdje ćeš na miru razmisliti o svojim osjećajima prema njemu i da li on svojim postupcima ustvari njih uopće zaslužuje, vidjet ćeš kako ćeš se osjećati odvojena od njega,kako ćeš funkcionirati,i tada ćeš ustvari moći donijeti odluku...trenutno od drveća ne vidiš šumu.

odluka o posjetiš  roditeljski dom na neko vrijeme trenutno je možda za tebe najbolja opcija

----------


## laky

draga vlatkapeno iz svega stičem dojam da on sve svoje kompekse pokušava liječiti na tebi nemoj mu dozvoliti
izjava da mali neliči na njega je vjerojatno zbog MPO kako ste ga dobili i to dokazuje koliko je nesiguran....

neželim ga uopće braniti ali nemogu se oteti dojmu da netko na njega utuče pričom bilo čim u svoj priči a on je slab suprostaviti se

Kao što Ronin kaže odlična odluka je da odeš kod svojih malo i da središ dojmove i odlučiš kako dalje 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## iri

> još jednu stvar moram dodati....ukoliko te muž ne poštuje i ne podržava, taj obrazac ponašanja će "pokupiti" i tvoje dijete pa ćeš nakraju doživjeti da te oboje nipodoštavaju i bit ćeš nesretnija nego sada.


i ja sam jedna sa sličnim pitanjima oko razvoda, nepoštivanjem, nepodržavanjem i sl. i moram priznat da me upravo ovo ...  *ukoliko te muž ne poštuje i ne podržava, taj obrazac ponašanja će "pokupiti" i tvoje dijete pa ćeš nakraju doživjeti da te oboje nipodoštavaju i bit ćeš nesretnija nego sada*  bacaka na sve strane i najviše brine

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> još jednu stvar moram dodati....*ukoliko te muž ne poštuje i ne podržava, taj obrazac ponašanja će "pokupiti" i tvoje dijete pa ćeš nakraju doživjeti da te oboje nipodoštavaju i bit ćeš nesretnija nego sada*.


Ovo potpisujem VELIKIM SLOVIMA - bio je jedan od mojih najvećih zastrašujućih spoznaja.
Naravno da ne mora biti, ali zamisli da bude...???

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !


                 Evo da vam se malo javim , stanje i dalje ne promijenjeno kod mene samo što sam ja ovih dana malo u gužvi jer ima večih zdravstvenih problema pa sam bila kod liječnika i nalazi  mi baš i nisu sjajni . Svi i govore da se moram malo više odmarati čak smanjiti stresove ako ne želim doživjeti moždani udar , no kako da to radim kad ima maleno koje me treba .
Pokušavam MM dati do znanja da mora napraviti hitno neke promijene ako zaista želi da ovaj brak opstane. Sada čemo vidjeti što če se dogoditi , jutros sam se probudila i nešto mu rekla na što se on izderao na mene ko na balavicu.On iamjednu manu a to je da nezna normalno razgovarati nego se samo dere ako se moje mišljenje kosi sa njegovim  a meni je toga dosta jer sam tako živjela kao mla a ne želim da moj mali 
to sluša . 
Mislila sam otiči kod mame za Uskrs ali bojim se da od toga neće biti ništa jer ni sa mamaom ne mogu dugo s obzirom da je ona nelijećeni alkić . 
Eto to je za sada tako što če biti dalje neznam . 
Svima šaljem pozdrave i držite se .   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Aphro

zar nemas neku prijeteljicu kojoj bi mogla otici na kratko vrijeme? ili  barem unajmiti neku kucu ili apartman, van sezone bi mogla naci nesto povoljno... potreban ti je odmak, da sagledas stvari jasno i procjenis svoje opcije. Rastati se mozes uvijek i to treba biti krajnja i zadnja opcija.

----------


## MIJA 32

Vlatka ajde pliz potraži stručnu pomoć zbog malog miša  :Sad:

----------


## Gost 1

Vlatka,

a da se javiš dr. Baumanu kome je poznata tvoja kompletna obiteljska situacija, vjerujem da će on najbolje procijeniti situaciju i uputiti te na odgovarajuću stručnu pomoć.

 :Heart:

----------


## andiko

meni nije jasno zašto ljudi koji se ne slažu u braku misle da će se stanje popravit, ako dobiju dijete.... Sad te dijete priječi da ostaviš takvog muža. A trebala si fino ostavit njega, nać nekog normalnog...Imala si vremena dok si čekala na SD...

U svakom slučaju mi je jako žao da je situacija takva. Znam da je lako dijeliti savjete, a teško djelovati kad se radi o tvojoj koži.

Želim da ti da što prije uvidiš što je najbolje za tebe i tvog sina i skupiš snage za to provesti.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Deage moje !

          Evo da vam se i ovdje malo javim iako ćesto skaćem sa podforuma na podforum jer na žalost ima hrpu stvari za koje se ja moram sam brinuti jer moj muž to nije u stanju . Dans sam otišla malo sa prijateljicom na kavu da proluftam mozak jer sam več bila na rubu snaga , ostavila maloga sa mužem . Vratila se doma nakon jedan sat i što ima za vidjeti moj pametni muž je malome dao  kašicu u 16.00  jer je mali bio" gladan" a jeo je povrtnu kašicu u 14:00 inaće jede povrće u 15:00 ali je on danas bio ranije gladan pa sm ga nahranila . Kada sam  
ga upitala zašto je malome dao kašicu u 16 a jeo je u 14:00 on mi je odgovorio da nije znao a vidio je da ga hranim i još sam mu rekla kako se malome sviđa povrče sa rižom .
Lijepo sam mu napomenula da me nazove ako mu nešto nije jasno ali ne 
gospodin mora uvijek raditi po svom jer ne želi tuđe savijete . 
Uvijek vodimo borbu oko takvih stvari svako toliko mi napravi neku spačku oko maloga pa na kraju izbije svađa onda ja padnem u depru i bude mi loše .
Jan-Renato i ja vam šaljemo puse.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Hady

Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto ste se oko ovakve stvari posvađali  :? Kao da si ti gladna uvijek u isto vrijeme i ako si nešto pojela u 2 sad ne smiješ do 4.  :Rolling Eyes:   Spačka - dati djetetu jest. O Bože.....

Samo to jadno dijete pati zbog ovakvih nepotrebnih svađa....

----------


## stray_cat

meni nije jasno zbog cega si zene daju za pravo uvijek biti u pravu i uvijek najbolje znaju sto je najbolje za dijete

od toga kako tata premata pelene, kako kupa i milion stvari

da bi se otac mogao povezati sa djetetom mora razviti njihov jedinstveni odnos bez da mu zena sjedi nad glavom

time stvarno udaljavate tate da postanu aktivni roditelji

jel ga nahranio? je

zbog cega treba trazit dopustenje ako je uspio smiriti klinca i uspio ga je nahraniti. cisto sumnjam da ce si ponovo natovarit na glavu da cuva dijete i time ni kriv ni duzan izazove bijes (samo radi stvari najbolje sto moze a roditeljstvo nije umjetnicko klizanje pa da mi kao ziri dodjeljujemo ocjene za umjetnicki dojam i tehniku izvodjenja)

----------


## stray_cat

p.s. da sam ja to u naletu hormona ili ko zna cega izvela matsu ja bih se za to ispricala. uredno bih mu dosla i rekla, pogrijesila sam, super si se snasao, tanka sam sa zivcima i oprosti

----------


## Stea

A da se dogodila obratna situacija? Dođeš doma, dijete plače, ustanoviš da je gladan i daš mu jesti - opet bi bila ljuta jer sad nije dao jesti?

A tata je mislio najbolje... Nemoj mu uskraćivati da promatra bebu i nastoji mu ugoditi i zavoljeti ga. Odnos između vas dvoje je nešto sasvim drugo... 

Opusti se malo, pa teško je živjeti s takvim stresom...   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto ste se oko ovakve stvari posvađali  :? Kao da si ti gladna uvijek u isto vrijeme i ako si nešto pojela u 2 sad ne smiješ do 4.   Spačka - dati djetetu jest. O Bože.....
> 
> Samo to jadno dijete pati zbog ovakvih nepotrebnih svađa....


Poptisujem.
Uf, nekako mi se čini da je ovo pikanje bez razloga.

----------


## NATTIE2

kod mene je itekako bilo bitno kad dijete jede...

1.) Ako je bilo imalo odstupanja od vremena i količine hranjenja, dijete bi imalo strahovite grčeve i danima bi trebalo da se to smiri  :Sad: ((( i ne mislim pritom na kolike, nama je ovo trajalo jakooo dugo.

2.)U razdoblju kad su grčevi prošli, ostalo je pitanje probava/spavanje...ako joj se jedan obrok zakasni, lančano kasne svi drugi sve više i više jer neće da jede i nakraju umjesto u 8, ide spavat u 11 što uzrokuje druge probleme o kojima mi se ni neda pisat....

Uglavnom, moje dijete je vrlo frkovito i dok ne znam je li tako i kod vlatkapeno, ne želim suditi o tome je li bilo relevantno poludit zbog hranjenja ili ne....u mom slučaju, to je bio gadan grijeh hahahahahaha

Kako god bilo, vlatkapeno ne voli svog muža i samo joj treba vremena da si to prizna i krene dalje.

----------


## Tata!

No da, komplikejšn...

Drage moje!

Primjećujem da ovo prelazi granice samo površne podrške i da je potrebno biti vrlo mudar u savjetovanju..opet je muž glavni "krivac" vidim! no dobro, evo onda za početak malo objektivnog doprinosa i s muške strane, za dobrodošlo realnije rasuđivanje!
Prvo što primjećujem da je Stea dobro savjetovala da pustiš tatu da malo promatra dijete..muški su šlampavi s djecom, ponekad i nesigurni šta treba učiniti u pojedinoj situaciji i često će tada učinit ili previše ili ništa..al ni jedno ni drugo nije apriori za osudu, kao što sam primjetio da odmah činiš..iako neće imati suvislo objašnjenje zašto su baš tako postupili, kako jesu, treba im vjerovati, makar krenut od toga da sigurno nisu mislili učinit ništa loše..a kamo li izazvat grčiće kod djeteta, štucanja i sl...

promatraj odnos tate i bebe jedno vrijeme i tek na većem uzorku situacija sudi..nemoj odmah osuđivat on je ovakav i onakav i tražit slijepu podršku ženskog dijela publike..

komunikacija je izuzetno bitna, ako ne pomaže direktna usmena, ako te iz nekog razloga inata i prkosa ne sluša, a ti lijepo piši...zapiši mu sve što si rekla i što misliš da je potrebno za dijete..koliko god vi mislili,ali i oni najneodgovorniji muškarci u životu, kad su sami s djecom nastoje iz petnih žila biti izuzetno odgovorni! kvragu ipak je to dijete, a ne vrtni patuljak! i vjeruj mi ako te i nije slušao, mada je to često samo subjektivan dojam žena, kad ostane sam s djetetom pet puta će pročitat onu čitabu koju si mu ostavila samo da nešto ne pogriješi!

drugo, i puno važnije - vaš odnos generalno očito ne štima!
definitivno je vrijeme da postavite jedno drugom pitanje što i kako dalje! ne znam koliko ste zajedno, da li je došlo do zasićenja, koji su motivi kojima ste se vezali, da li je opće i bilo među vama nešto više od zaljubljenosti koja kad tad iščezava? ali ni u kom slučaju ne bi trebalo očekivati, ako je veza bila porozna, da će je dijete popuniti i pokrpati rupe...to je po meni strogo neodgovorno prema jednom malom biću ulazit u takav rizik spašavanja veze i braka - djetetom! ne kažem da u nekim slučajevima ne uspjeva, ali to su slučajevi u kojima ljude međusobno zaista veže puno više stvari, al im je samački život (mislim na onaj bez djece) donio eventualno zasićenje i monotoniju, koja ih više udaljava nego zbližuje, e tad bi u takvom slučaju dijete opravdano moglo donijet bitnu promjenu i živost u njihovu vezu... s tom novom malom slatkom zajedničkom brigom i veseljem!

Vrlo je jednostavno rješit vaš slučaj ako ste oboje odlučni u tome! Bitna je iskrenost i otvorenost! a puno bi pomoglo arbitriranje nekog stručnjaka psihologa pri tome kao što je spomenuto savjetovalište. Možda malo riskirat i financije, pa ipak uzet nekog privatnika koji se može kvalitetno posvetit, jer nažalost iz iskustva sam i sam osjetio da ova socijalna državna savjetovališta ne pomažu previše, jer su psiholozi naprosto prebukirani! Al nema veze i socijalni će pomoći ako ste oboje željni vezu dovest u nivo poboljšanja. Ako niste netko će uvijek sabotirat, pa čak i sručne pomoći! 

Otvoreno ga pitaj da li ima neku novu vezu, da li smatra da mu nisi privlačna više ili osjeća da mu život više nije zanimljiv s vama. Pitaj ga što bi volio u životu, čime bi bio zadovoljan i što bi ga odobrovoljilo! Koncentriraj se na neke njegove sitne radosti, ipak je on tvoj muškarac, ti si ga izabrala za sebe sa svim vrlinama, ali i manama, a njega nešto sad muči, a tebi je kao ženi koja si svjesno pokrenula pitanja, u cilju vjerojatno napraviti taj korak naprijed, pa vjerujem i učinit ga sretnim muškarcem, kad već on s tim ciljem ne pristupa tebi. Inat je tu najgori, kako mnogi vidim preporučuju, odma bi se dum tras tu prekidale veze, "makni gada iz života", "dovoljna si sama sebi" i sl...nemoj se navući na takve komentare, a svoje dostojanstvo sad stavi negdje u bebino srce i kreni razumom i pomirljivim dobrohotnim tonom u smjeru spašavanja obitelji.

Ako ništa drugo, bar ćeš saznati da li je taj rascjep koji vam se desio premostiv ili ne! Pričajte otvoreno, pitaj sve što te muči, zašto je bio nezainteresiran na porodu, zašto nije došao s cvijećem, da li mu je dijete opterećenje ili radost? Nemoj to gutat i zadržavat u sebi, traži objašnjenja za svaku sitnicu, dok se pitanja koja te muče nisu toliko nagomilala u duši da ti postaju tabu o kojem s nikim nećeš više htjet pričat, a najmanje s njim. 

puno sreće..nekad se i dobro dobrim vrati..ako i ne, barem će tvoja savjest biti čista, da si pokušala sve!


Tata!

----------


## vlatkapeno

Poštovani tata ! 

    Drago mi je da si odgovorio na moj post . Što se tiće veze između mog muža i nem to je od samog poćetka bilo klimavo s obzirom da je on strašno djetinjast doslovno . Od samog poćetka njemu nije baš bilo stalo do mene osim kada se ticalo sexsa. Konstantno mi jr predbacivao kakao mi nismo kompatibilni jer ja ima viziju što želim od života a on ni danas sa 36 godina nezma što bi sam sa sobom , nema prijatelja , nema nikakav hobi , nema radno mjesto  kupuje  cd-a kojih ionako ima previše ili Hi-fi uređaje. Ponaša se kao klinac od 10 godina (doslovno). Sve više ima osječaj kao da ima dvoje djece . Što se tiće neke druge to je bilo aktualno do prije godinu dana .
Njemu je od samog poćetka našeg braka pomisao na dijete bila glupost .
Nedavno mi je rekao da se osječao glupo kada smo išli na postupke vantjelesne oplodnje.
Nije mi donio cviječe u rodilište jer je to njemu glupo kaj če mi cvijeće tamo i takvi slićni komentari .

----------


## **mial**

> Što se tiće neke druge to je bilo aktualno do prije godinu dana .
> Njemu je od samog poćetka našeg braka pomisao na dijete bila glupost .
> Nedavno mi je rekao da se osječao glupo kada smo išli na postupke vantjelesne oplodnje.


e ovo sve me zbilja  :shock: . od samog početka nije štimalo, pa sve ovo gore citirano  :shock: - po meni , oprosti na iskrenosti, ispada da si ti njega isforsirala i na brak i na djete.
ja zbillja ne razumijem šta bi ti sad htjela? :?  
on izgleda da spada u razmažene mamine sinove koje mama nije znala postaviti na samostalne noge, već je sve za njega odrađivala. kod takvih nema  pomoći, jer oni jednostavno koliko ne žele toliko i neznaju uzeti život u svoje ruke. vječni optimisti koji su se stopili sa svojim ružičastim naočalama.
da nemisliš da pišem bezveze, ali poznajem  nekolicinu takvih muškaraca. ovi koji su stariji - otišla mast u propast i jadna ona koja se zaljepi za njega jer je njemu samo do seksa
a  ovi mađi - a još možda ima nade, ako naiđe neka sa čvrstom voljom i željom , ali i dobrom lajnom jer će ga uvijek morati vuči za sobom

gle i u dobrim brakovima i s "odraslijim" muževima, ruku na srce pa budimo iskrene, muške treba voditi. ja MM često znam reći da sam samohrana majka 3 djece i na sve moram misliti, ako želim da sve štima. a vidim i ovdje na forumu , a i okolo mene je to sasvim normalna stvar.
jer žene su stvorene da rade i misle mali milion stvari odjednom, dok muški jedno po jedno , naravno s pauzama za odmor  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Vlatka, sve ovo zadnje kaj si pisala mi je  :/ .
A zakaj ga nisi napucala kad je bila aktualna druga? Fakat ne kužim  :? .
Imeni ovo izgleda tak isforsirano. Ako vam od početka nije bilo ok zašto su išla u brak, htjela s njim dijete?
A kaj se cvijeća tiče, pa ni meni moj nije donio cvijeće u rodilište, nikada mi nije darivao cvijeće, jedino cvijeće koje sam od njega dobila je vjenčani buket pa mi to ne predstavlja neki problem. On kaže da mu je bezveze bacati novce na ubrano cvijeće koje će uvenuti nakon 3 dana i s time se slažem s njim i uopće ga zbog toga ne tlačim.
Uostalom, mi nikada nikome ne poklanjamo cvijeće. Osim lončanica   :Smile:  .

----------


## stray_cat

@mial, zbog cega muske treba voditi?

prestanite se u vezi ponasati ko da ste im mame, imat cete manje problema ako ih prihvatite kao partnere

----------


## **mial**

> @mial, zbog cega muske treba voditi?
> 
> prestanite se u vezi ponasati ko da ste im mame, imat cete manje problema ako ih prihvatite kao partnere


ok malo sam se nespretno izrazila
MM je prihvaćen kao partner, ali treba ga ponekad malo "pogurati"
pa nije bezveze ona stara da _žena drži 3 čoška od kuće_

----------


## Mercedes

Žena je jedna osoba, muškarac je druga osoba. Dvije osobe stupaju u brak, veže ih ljubav, poštovanje jedno prema drugome te neki zajednički ciljevi, stvaranje obitelji.
I u braku su to dvije različite osobe kakve su i ušle u brak, pa zašto očekivati da će sa prstenom na ruci osoba odustati od sebe i ponašat se kako druga strana očekuje. To nije to, niti će ikada ta vrsta braka moći preživjeti.
U ovom slučaju muška osoba nije od početka bila prihvaćena, ne mogu reći je li bilo ljubavi, jer to ne bi bilo u redu od mene, samo ovako suditi. 
Ali vidljivo je da niste jedno drugo prihvatili u potpunosti. 
Pitam se kako je i zašto muškarac pristao na dijete ako ga nije želio? Zašto si se nadala da će se on promjenit kad se dijete rodi? Zašto niste davno otvoreno i iskreno pričali o tako važnim temama?
Nije u redu od tebe tužit se sada na njega, samo zato što je on ostao onakav kakav je oduvijek i bio.
Otvoreno porazgovarajte, neka se netko i ispriča ako treba, ali raščistite situaciju.. sretno u svakom slučaju  :Love:

----------


## Mercedes

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> @mial, zbog cega muske treba voditi?
> 
> prestanite se u vezi ponasati ko da ste im mame, imat cete manje problema ako ih prihvatite kao partnere
> 
> 
> ok malo sam se nespretno izrazila
> ...


Moram priznati da moj muškarac gura i vodi mene, nisu svi isti i ne treba generalizirati  :Wink:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Moram priznati da moj muškarac gura i vodi mene, nisu svi isti i ne treba generalizirati


Blago tebi, prosto ti zavidim

----------


## gitulja

ok, ja samo mogu reći da razumijem ono da nemaš snage otići. I ja sam u situaciji da mislim da bi bilo najbolje otići, ali nemam snage. Najviše me boli ono kad dođemo do razgovora koje dane on može dobiti dijete.Nekako onda mislim da je premala da se odvaja od mene (18 mjeseci) i ne želim o tome ni misliti. 
Ono što ti mogu reći je da se ne trebaš brinuti oko toga je li tata nahranio ili premotao dijete onda kad ti misliš da treba i kako ti misliš da treba. Kada sam odustala od toga i prihvatila da je G sasvim dobro kad se tata brine o njoj na svoj način postala sam puno smirenija. Neke su nepotrebne trzavice nestale. Nije istina da mama uvijek zna najbolje, makar mi to volimo misliti.

----------


## Marsupilami

Koliko se ovdje moze iscitati svaka strana nosi svoj dio krivice, makar je sada najmanji problem tko je kriv.
Cinjenica je da problem postoji i da jedini tko ovdje pati je vase dijete.

Niste djeca, sjednite i porazgovarajte kao dvoje odraslih i dogovorite se.
Ako ne mozete zivjeti zajedno bolje da se rastanete nego da dijete odrasta u takvom okruzenju  :/

----------


## janiczsa

a meni se čini da Vlatka, da ti uopće ne želiš ičije savjete. da si ih stvarno htjela, ne bi već sedam puta isto ponavljala bez obzira kaj ti je netko napisao.

ti očito imaš problema sa samopouzdanjem. ne bi inače živjela s osobom koja te ne cijeni.

koliko sam skužila, deset godina ste skupa, on ti govori da te ne voli, a ti isforsiraš umjetnu oplodnju :? 

kaj si stvarno mislila da će te zavoljet ak mu rodiš dijete :? 

očito ti nije bilo lako u životu (dijete rastavljenih roditelja, majka alkoholičarka), ali ti si sad odrasla i počni sebe cijenit!!!

glavu gore i 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   sineku

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !


              Evo da vam se malo pojadam ovih dana me "pere" neka užasna
depresija uopće se ne osječam svoja. Jučer sam bila u takvoj depri da sam bila toliko umorma kao da sam kopala kanal, jedino što me uspijelp održati da ne puknem je moj mali Jan-Renato , zbog njega se pokušavam sve više čupati iz depre no ponekada mi ni to ne pomaže jer moj mužić u zadnje vrijeme uopće nma nikakav konzatakt samnom "hladan je ko špricer " Strašno mi fale moji prijatelji i prijateljice koji ne žele dolaziti k meni zbog mog muža jer se on uvijek nešto duri. 
Ja neznam kakao netko može živjeti bez prijatelja i emocija, ja na primjer to nemogu jer sam po prirodi društvenjak i emotivac. 
Strašno mi je žao da su moji roditelji i brat tako daleko od mene pa ih nemogu češće posjećivati feli mi tajj obiteljski štomung. 
Još uvijek stojim iza onog što sam prije mjesec dana rekla mom mužu ne nađe li posao i ne sredi li svoje ponašanje i odnos prema meni među nama je kraj  jer meni je bitniji moj mali Jan-Renato i njegovo zdravlje nego bilo što drugo. 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ana.m

*Vlatka čitaš li ti akj ti ljudi pišu???? Zašto ne odgovoriš na postavljena pitanja? Jesi ovdje došla po savjet ili se samo jadaš na to kak ti je jadno u braku?* 
Pa pročitaj kaj smo ti pisali i odgovori na pitanja.

----------


## stray_cat

> *Vlatka čitaš li ti akj ti ljudi pišu???? Zašto ne odgovoriš na postavljena pitanja? Jesi ovdje došla po savjet ili se samo jadaš na to kak ti je jadno u braku?* 
> Pa pročitaj kaj smo ti pisali i odgovori na pitanja.


zakaj ti sebi dajes za pravo da nekog prozivas? vlatka opce ne bi dosla ovamo da joj je divno i krasno i da ne treba pomoc

kaj ces joj napravit ak ti ne odgovori? koj rok zena ima da udovolji tvojim zahtjevima?

----------


## sorciere

stray, ana.m ima pravo... i ja čitam - i nije mi jasno. 

a u prvom postu je napisala "pomoć molim"... 

 :?

----------


## dramica

hm,nama koje smo svoje loše veze i brakove imale snage i hrabrosti prekinuti ovo se čine nepotrebna naklapanja,nekakvi ultimatumi,produžavanje rokova, tvoja sitničavost i predbacivanje mužu u vezi hranjenja(pa kaj nisi upravo ti digla buru na jednom drugom topiku baš zbog loše i neprimjerene dohrane)ma...vaša veza je zatrovana, ali ti ne možeš živjeti sama, jer bi već nešto poduzela,napravila barem mali korak, da bi imala snage biti samohrana majka ne smiješ izigravati žrtvu i žrtveno janje već biti vučica.

----------


## **mial**

> hm,nama koje smo svoje loše veze i brakove imale snage i hrabrosti prekinuti ovo se čine nepotrebna naklapanja,nekakvi ultimatumi,produžavanje rokova, tvoja sitničavost i predbacivanje mužu u vezi hranjenja(pa kaj nisi upravo ti digla buru na jednom drugom topiku baš zbog loše i neprimjerene dohrane)ma...vaša veza je zatrovana, ali ti ne možeš živjeti sama, jer bi već nešto poduzela,napravila barem mali korak, da bi imala snage biti samohrana majka  ne smiješ izigravati žrtvu i žrtveno janje već biti vučica.


  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## janiczsa

fakat imam feeling da vlatka ne čita kaj joj mi pišemo!!!

----------


## Trina

Nismo sve jake  ličnosti,nemamo sve dovoljno hrabrosti za reći DOSTA!!To je ipak ooogromna promjena u životu i zahtjeva strašno puno emocija,energije,živaca,snage...Ja je razumijem.Možda se izgubila u svemu tome i našla se u praznom prostoru,piše da olakša dušu,traži razumijevanje.Ja nebi bila neugodna prema njoj isto kao ni prema bilo kojoj ženi koja je pred razvodom.Anam,ovo nije anketa ili ispit,zar žena mora odgovarati na pitanja da bi zadovoljila nečiju znatiželju.Što fali u tome da piše samo da izbaci iz sebe ono što je tišti?Vjerujem i nadam se da se nisi našla u situaciji di bi ujutro najradije ostala spavati i prespavala sljedeća tri dana samo da ga ne vidiš,ne slušaš,da jednostavno zatvoriš oči i prekočiš psihički teret.

----------


## stray_cat

> stray, ana.m ima pravo... i ja čitam - i nije mi jasno. 
> 
> a u prvom postu je napisala "pomoć molim"... 
> 
>  :?


pa sto sa idejom da se izgubila u svemu, da se panicno vrti u krug i nema nikog da ju iscupa a sama nemre iz toga van?

nekim ljudima ne odgovara pljuvacina kao poticaj, i mi tu mozemo davat svoje savijete, ali ona je takva kakva je i neiko od nas ne moze osjetiti pricu iz njene perspektive

moguce da ni jedna od nas nije uspjela dati savijet koj bi ona mogla primjeniti i zbog toga je niko ne smije prozivati

amen

----------


## chris blue

Pa, možda u toj nekomunikaciji i leži problem njenih odnosa s ljudima...

Činjenica je da ako ovako kako komunicira s nama na forumu komunicira i s ljudima koji je okružuju u stvarnosti - neće uspjeti povoljno riješiti ništa. 

A da i ne spomenem koliko je iritantno... mislim, meni ovaj način gdje se neprestano nabraja i nekonstruktivno mota jedno te isto, i to još jednolično-optužujućim tonom, bez glave i repa, bez pomaka i smisla, ide na jetra, kak tek ide nekom s kim svakodnevno priča...

----------


## Trina

> *Činjenica je da ako ovako kako komunicira s nama na forumu komunicira i s ljudima koji je okružuju u stvarnosti - neće uspjeti povoljno riješiti ništa.* 
> A da i ne spomenem koliko je iritantno... mislim, meni ovaj način gdje se neprestano nabraja i nekonstruktivno mota jedno te isto, i to još jednolično-optužujućim tonom, bez glave i repa, bez pomaka i smisla, ide na jetra, kak tek ide nekom s kim svakodnevno priča...


To uopće nije činjenica.Mislim,mora da ide okolo i od čovjeka do čovjeka priča kako joj je teško jer se razvodi i ima muža idiota.Forum ne funkcionira na istom principu kao u životu,ja bar mislim tako.Tu možeš istresti dušu neznancu i čak dobiti pomoć, savjet ili u tvom slučaju sprdnju a u životu se jako teško otvoriti i najboljem prijatelju do kraja.
Meni nije iritantna niti mi ide na jetra,smetaju mi one koje su popile svu pamet svijeta i onda  nekome prigovaraju što nije sredio sebi život kako treba i što nema isti karakter kao netko drugi pa lupne šakom o stol i dovrši priču.Ko da je to sve tako jednostavno.Ili je njena najveća greška što ne odgovara na sva vaša pitanja?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Meni nije iritantna niti mi ide na jetra,smetaju mi one koje su popile svu pamet svijeta


upravo tako
a izmedju ostalog niko nikog ne tjera da cita stvari ili topice koje ga nerviraju  ili su mu iritantni zar ne?
prema tome samo se zaobidje i sve pet,jer koliko sam vidjela vlatka ne iskace na svakom pdf-u sa svojom temom(bar je ja nisam pronasla)pa da je nemozes zaobic    :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Činjenica je da ako ovako ...


dakle nije tvrdnja, nego pretpostavka... 

pa ako nitko od nas ne može dati adekvatan savjet (jer nismo u toj koži) - dobila je bar dvije preporuke da potraži stručnu pomoć...

----------


## chris blue

*Trina, a i Sandra* - ja se zbilja ne sprdam s njome-  stvarno mislim da AKO komunicira ovako loše i u živo - može izazvati samo kontraefekt i da ozbiljno treba poraditi na svojoj komunikaciji s okolinom. 

I nisam rekla da mi je ONA iritantna, već da mi je takvo ne-komuniciranje, takav način izražavanja (potpuni nedostatak slušanja druge osobe, samo monotono ponavljanje optužbi) iritantan. 

I da je tu vjerojatno ključ njenih problema s ljudima.

----------


## janiczsa

slažem se sa chris blue

Vlatka me podsjeća na moju mamu, koja je cijeli život optuživala mog tatu da ništa ne zna i ništa ne radi, a to stvarno nije bila istina. To vidim sad kad sam se odmakla od njih. Prije sam padala pod mamin utjecaj i svađala se s tatom zato što je bio 'ovakav' ili 'onakav'.

Definitivno nije dobro za djecu da roditelji jedno o drugome imaju ovako loše mišljenje

----------


## chris blue

Fala janicza. Već sam pomislila da bih i ja mogla malo poraditi na *svojoj* komunikaciji s ljudima kad me 'vako krivo čitaju i tumače :Grin:  

Al' su me ošvignule... još pušem u prste  :Grin:

----------


## NATTIE2

Možda ona (vlatka) nas i čita, ali na puno toga se ne osvrne, ne vidimo pomak po njenim postovima, ne vidimo iz njenih rečenica da uopće sluša šta joj je rečeno pa i ako se ne slaže, ako joj ne paše rečeno, nekim komentarom to bi se vidjelo iz njenih replya....nešto kao što mi ovdje na njenom topiku komuniciramo, nadovezujemo se....no vrlo je lako moguće da se nakon ove rasprave sluša li ona ili ne, javi vlatkica sa svojim novim postom ne osvrnuvši se na to što pišemo...kao da ništa nismo ni rekle...a to ostavlja feeling da pišemo u vjetar  :Sad: 

Ovo je pdf na kojem nikoga ne namjeravamo sprdati i ozbiljno se pristupa temama, vjerujem da svi pokušavaju samo pomoći, ali osobama koje to traže i trebaju, a ne onima koje traže sažaljenje, a puštaju status quo ne namjeravajući išta učiniti po tom pitanju.
Ne kažem da se treba razvesti...to je njena stvar...ali tražila je savjete...dobila ih je...i sad treba djelovati po vlastitom nahođenju!

Pomozi si sam, i Bog će ti pomoći!

----------


## Ibili

> Nismo sve jake  ličnosti,nemamo sve dovoljno hrabrosti za reći DOSTA!!To je ipak ooogromna promjena u životu i zahtjeva strašno puno emocija,energije,živaca,snage...Ja je razumijem.Možda se izgubila u svemu tome i našla se u praznom prostoru,piše da olakša dušu,traži razumijevanje.Ja nebi bila neugodna prema njoj isto kao ni prema bilo kojoj ženi koja je pred razvodom.Anam,ovo nije anketa ili ispit,zar žena mora odgovarati na pitanja da bi zadovoljila nečiju znatiželju.Što fali u tome da piše samo da izbaci iz sebe ono što je tišti?Vjerujem i nadam se da se nisi našla u situaciji di bi ujutro najradije ostala spavati i prespavala sljedeća tri dana samo da ga ne vidiš,ne slušaš,da jednostavno zatvoriš oči i prekočiš psihički teret.


Potpisujem.
Čitala sam Vlatku i na drugim temama i očito je da ima problema pa se valjda ovako bar malo olakša. 
Moje mišljenje je da bi možda bilo dobro da ipak odeš malo do svojih, proluftaš glavu, možda ćeš imati bar malo pomoći od svojim a možda se i tvom mužu posloži...možda.

----------


## andiko

ja sam isto odrasla u uvjerenju da imam najgoreg oca na svijetu. Mama još uvijek pljuje po njemu svakom prilikom... To je strašno. Onda osnuješ svoju obitelj, makneš se od njih i stvari tek onda sjednu na mjesto. Stari svakako ne bi dobio nagradu za najboljeg oca godine, ali ni za najgoreg. Njihov problem je bio komunikacija... A sestra, brat i ja smo izigravali njima roditelje cijelo djetinjstvo.

Bez obzira kako se ova Vlatkina priča završila, ja bih samo htjela dati jedan savjet kao dijete rastavljenih roditelja - alkoholičara. Nemoj svom sinu pričat protiv oca...(a imam dojam da jedva čekaš krenut  :Rolling Eyes:  ), jer bi se u dogledno vrijeme to moglo okrenut protiv tebe. Nemoj sudit samo svog muža i njegove postupke, probaj sagledavat i svoje. Djetetu trebaju složni i normalni roditelji. Posljedice su strašne   :Sad:

----------


## toffifeee

Stvarno čudna priča...
Puno sreće i   :Heart:  




Al' što ne volim kad netko ne zna pisati ć i č   :Mad:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Da se javim !


               Evo da ne mislite da ne čitam vaše postove i ne odgovarama 
  na njih . Prvo bi se željela obratiti andiko da mi se ni malo ne sviđa njezin dio postića u kojeme ona govori da ja jedva čekam da svom malm govorim protiv njegovog oca. Kada bi to napravila onda bi bila ista kao i moji roditelji koji su mbratu i meni konstantno govorili jedan protiv drugog . Moj suprug če možda biti dobar nekoj drugoj ženi, ženi koja živi 
na slićan naćin kao on bez cilja u životu koja če biti manje ambiciozna od mene ( to on meni stalno predbacuje) koja če mu dozvoljavati da radi što god želi pa makar to bilo i nepristojno . 
Nas dvoje smo sasvim dva razlićita svijeta on živi u svijetu kakao bilo da bilo a ja pazim da sve štima i da imam neki red i redoslijed .

----------


## fritulica1

Draga Vlatka, čitam tvoje postove, znam da si, osim IVF-a, imala i drugih zdravstvenih problema   :Love:  ...
Znam i da je tvoje malo čudo unijelo neopisivu sreću u tvoj život i žao mi je što ni sada ne možeš okusiti obiteljsku sreću...

Moj savjet ti je da pričaš s nekom stručnom osobom, pokušaj se obratiti svojoj liječnici opće prakse, psihologu, nekom stručnom savjetniku.

Grli svoje malo zlato, pokušaj se smiriti i zbog svojih zdravstvenih problema i zbog Jana-Renata i svakako se javi za razgovor s nekim stručnim... To nam svima ponekad treba, a pogotovo kad se nakupe problemi o kojima pričaš.

Sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Dobro veće  !

  Na žalost stvari ni dalje baš ne idu kakao treba , prije par dana sam prehodala blaži srćani udar, bila sam na EEG-u i u Utorak inem po nalaze .
Što se tiće odlaska kod mame na more ta ideja otpada jer moja majka na žalost nema adekvatne uvijete za mog sina ( puši i konstantno je pijana). Konaćno je ovih dana ljepše vrijeme pa maleni i ja idemo često u duže šetnje tomi pomaže. 
Moj muž je obećao da če se uskoro zaposliti (živi bili pa vidjeli) ako to uspije pola problema je riješeno još jedino što ostaje da sredi svoje ponašanje prema meni da prestane biti hladnokrvna životinja . 
Nedavno je "plazio" po meni ko neki balavac , on oćito ne kuži da ja ne funkcioniram kao prekidać (pali gasi osječaje) kad mene neko povrijedi mora se jako truditi to ispraviti. 
Ja sam osoba koja bdaje ljubav onome ko je zna cijeniti i ko je zna na isti naćin dati meni .
Eto za sada su to sve novosti koje imam .

----------


## ronin

vlatka žao mi je zbog tvog zdravstvenog stanja

mislim da je ono posljedica konstantnog življenja u jadu i stresu...

usprkos svemu,ti još uvijek vjeruješ u svog muža,no na temelju svega mislim da se samozavaravaš.bilo kako bilo,sretno

 :Smile:

----------


## Stea

Vlatkapeno 

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

učini sve da se smiriš. Ne možeš sa tolikim teretima dalje. Odbaci nepotrebno i nacrtaj si put kojim ćeš krenuti. I nemoj računati na nikoga osim na sebe i na sve ono što ti možeš učiniti. TM će u hodu shvatiti dal će te pratiti na tom putu ili će izabrati neki drugi put. 

 :Love:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !

             Zaista vam puno hvala na podrškama ,  Polako si sređijem svoj život , prvo ču riješiti zdravstvene probleme jer je to naj zamršeniji dio svega , u Rujnu ove godine ču vidjeti za neki honorarni posao ako budem mogla raditi od kuće da malog ne dajem u jaslice , možda poćnem raditi prevode i davati instrukcije iz Engleskog . 
E da vas nešto pitam ,,znam da nema veze sa temom ali kad sam već tu . Dali neko od vas zna kakao Jan-Renato i ja možemo imati pravo na zdrsvstveno osiguranje neovisno o mom suprugu (jer smo trenutaćno oboje na njegovom osiguranju) s obzirom da sam ja invalid i nisam umogućnosti biti u stalnom radnom odnosu . Kategorizirana sam kao trajno nesposobna za rad. 
Hvala na svemu i pozdravi.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## marči

probaj s ovim pitanjem na rodine pravne savjete,

sretno

----------


## Bubica

preko zavoda za zapošljavanje ili censtra za socijalnu skrb?

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice 

     Hvala vam na vašim savjetima . Neznam dali imam pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje preko zavoda za zapošljavanje jer  do sada nima bila u radnom odnosu / godinama radim kao honorarac na ugovor o radu / s obzirom da zbog zdravstvenog stanja nemogu biti u stalnom radnom odnosu a nitko ne zapošljava na pola radnog vremena . 
Ako ulovim malo slbodnog vremena raspitai ču se dali je došlo do kakvih promjena po tom pitanju . 

   Puno vam hvala , javim se uskoro sa vijestima .  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice !

       Evo opet se ja javljam , nakon dužeg vremena . Danas smo opet imali grubu svađu jer se sve više osjećam zapostavljeno . Pokušavam dati MM do znanja da mi je potrebna njegova podrška no njemu je to tako teško da me sve više ignorira e sada je stvarno dosta . Ovih dana idem idem na zavod za zapošljavanje vidjeti kakao mogu riješiti svoje zdravstveno i zdravstveno svog sina to mi je sad prijoritet a onda idem dalje sve mi se čini da čemo moj sin i ja ovu jesen biti sami ne želim biti sa nekime kome ništa ne znaćim .
Ovo Valentinovo sam proplakala kao nikad u životu , bila sam kod prijateljice na kavi kad je njezin muž došao doma sa ogromnim buketom ruža , medvjedićem i bonbonjerom  bilo ih je lijepo vidjeti u mojim oćima su se skupile suze i samo što nisam zaplakala , jedino što sam mogla bilo je oprostiti se od njih i otići doma gdje me doćekao moj " muž" ali bez ruža ili bilo ćega samo je rekao " bok, mali je nahranjen " i nastavio gledati tv. 
E da ovaj moj još uvijek nije našao stalno zaposlenje , stalno ima neke izgovore , " budem sad , evo budem išo sutra na razgovor " .
Između mog M i mene zaista više nema nićega što nas veže osim malog Jana -Renata .

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice !

       Evo opet se ja javljam , nakon dužeg vremena . Danas smo opet imali grubu svađu jer se sve više osjećam zapostavljeno . Pokušavam dati MM do znanja da mi je potrebna njegova podrška no njemu je to tako teško da me sve više ignorira e sada je stvarno dosta . Ovih dana idem idem na zavod za zapošljavanje vidjeti kakao mogu riješiti svoje zdravstveno i zdravstveno svog sina to mi je sad prijoritet a onda idem dalje sve mi se čini da čemo moj sin i ja ovu jesen biti sami ne želim biti sa nekime kome ništa ne znaćim .
Ovo Valentinovo sam proplakala kao nikad u životu , bila sam kod prijateljice na kavi kad je njezin muž došao doma sa ogromnim buketom ruža , medvjedićem i bonbonjerom  bilo ih je lijepo vidjeti u mojim oćima su se skupile suze i samo što nisam zaplakala , jedino što sam mogla bilo je oprostiti se od njih i otići doma gdje me doćekao moj " muž" ali bez ruža ili bilo ćega samo je rekao " bok, mali je nahranjen " i nastavio gledati tv. 
E da ovaj moj još uvijek nije našao stalno zaposlenje , stalno ima neke izgovore , " budem sad , evo budem išo sutra na razgovor " .
Između mog M i mene zaista više nema nićega što nas veže osim malog Jana -Renata .

----------


## stray_cat

meni ti se cini obostrani zastoj u komunikaciji

tesko je biti pozitivan prema nekome ko ti samo predbacuje i daje savijete sto trebas raditi u zivotu

meni se cini da i ti i tvoj muz imate grdih problema u komunikaciji i kako ti uopce ne reagiras na savijete da i ti trebas nesto promijeniti kod sebe, nego samo napadas svojeg muza (bez obzira na to koliko je grozan i los)

za valentinovo on cuci doma sa malim, ti ides kod frendice, doceka te nahranjeni klinac i ti padnes u trans od plakanja jer nisi dobila cvijece?

mogla bi ja sad ic mlatit matsa, nisam dobila nista (totalno smo u banani sa lovom) i jos je navecer nakon godinu dana pauze napokon krenuo na rekreaciju ( ja idem vec pol godine a on cuva malog)

valentinovo sucks, najobicniji komercijalni trik da nas nacimaju potrosit jos para na smece

----------


## Sundance

I to za Valentinovo je presmiješno... Ni ja nisam dobila ništa a nije ni moj muž  :Grin:  
To je baš lijepo da je TM bio sa malim dok si ti u miru pila kavu i imala za sebe to vrijeme... a kolki muževi to ne bi napravili!!?
Počni cijeniti te male sitnice pa će doći i do većih lijepih stvari.
Nemoj mu za sve prigovarati, nego ga koji put pohvali za neku sitnicu i da vidiš promjene.  :Razz:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage forumašice !


      Ok vidim da mi zaista želite pomoći , kaj se tiće toga da sam izašla van kod frendice a muž je ostao čuvati maloga to je zaista pohvalno od njega no da imaamo koga da to ućini umjesto njega on bi dragovoljno uvalio maloga drugome. Malo sam ovih dana u banani pere me neka depresija i melankolija , imala  sam nekih većih zdravstvenih problema na sreću sve je Ok za sada,  ali trebala bi se puno više odmarati što je nemoguće .
Ponekada bi željela da mogu barem na jedan dan otići nekamo ili se samo zatvoriti u sobu i ležati u krevetu . 
Možda vama ovo čudno zvući ali ja funkcioniram na princip " kakao daš tako dobiješ ." e pa ako ja nekome deset godina dajem ljubav i nježnost a od njega samo dobivam osude , optužbe i negativnot kako takvoj osobi i dalje davati ljubav i razumijevanje .

----------


## ronin

vlatka ovo što ću ti napisati ne može se primjeniti na sve brakove i osobe,

 no odnos dvoje ljudi je dvosmjeran proces,
 i ako se s tvoje strane odnos prema mužu pretvorio u tvoju vječitu mrzovolju i prigovaranje,
ne znam što od njega očekuješ?bez obzira na njegove brojne mane?

mislim da imate velik problem u komunikaciji,
i da trebate pomoć bračnog savjetnika

oboje biste trebali poraditi na nekim stvarima,no ne samo on,već i ti


ne razumijem,kakva su tvoja očekivanja?jel bi buket cvijeća za Valentinovo tebe učinio sretnom?
površne su to stvari,imate vi puno važnijih stvari za riješiti!

i ako one budu štimale,biti će ti sasvim svejedno jel si dobila cvijeće ili bombonijeru

i nemoj padati u depresiju zbog onoga što tvoja frendica ima u braku a ti navodno nemaš,nikad ne znaš kakav je ustvari njihov brak i kakvi su u četiri zida,možda imaju probleme veće od vaših...nikad ne znaš

ne divi se tuđim brakovima već se uhvati svog i poradi na njemu.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

vlatka ja ću ti samo reći da pravo na zdravsrtveno imaš kao i savaka nezaposlena osoba, to više nije vezano uz biro. odeš tamo na HZZO, ispuniš tiskanicu za sebe i malo i imaš preko njih osiguranje.

Što se ostalih stvari tiče, iskreno ti želim: 1)zdravlja: 2)zdrave pameti da se makneš i pronađeš svoj mir: 3) sreće   :Kiss:

----------


## corny

Niti jedan brak nije savršen. Pogotovo ako čovjek stalno traži neke mane. S nekim manama se čovjek može pomiriti i naučiti živjeti s njima (ne pokušavati ih ispraviti, NITKO NIKOGA NE MOŽE PROMIJENITI)  a s nekima ne i tad treba čvrsto odlučiti da je promjena NUŽNA. Radi sebe i djeteta.   :Love: 

Sve dok to ne raščistiš sama sa sobom, nema napretka. 

Čovjek može sve što želi. Ako želi.   :Heart:  

Život je težak, ali je teža odluka da živiš nikakvim životom i svaki dan kriviš nekoga ili sebe za to.

Treba se odvažiti, ali dok ne budeš potpuno spremna za to... treba puno živaca, energije.... Dokad pokušaj sve. Da se nikad ne kriviš za nešto što nisi napravila. 

Sretno ti....   :Kiss:  


 :Love:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Bok svima  !
 bok svima  !

   Evo malo novosti od mene nakon nekog vremena . Prije mjesec dana otišla sam  sa svojim sinom kod svojih na tjedan dana , nislm se uopće javljala svom mužu  tako da se smirim. Kod starca sam se barem malo odmorila iako su mi i oni malo starali napetosti no to nije ništa novog jer su i oni na žalost isit kao moj suprug , srozavaju samopuzdanje jer su i sami imali takve živote. Kad sam se vartila doma neko vrijeme je sve bilo ok a onda je sve poćelo po starom . Moj muž još uvijek nije našao stalno zaposlenje a dala sam mu uvjet da se do rođendana našeg sina  mora naći stalno zaposlenje jer ga ja ne namjeravam uzdržaavti a niti moji roditelji to nisu spremni ( meni če pomoći koliko mogu). Što se tiće mog zdarvlja nije se ništa promijenilo naprotiv dijagnosticirana mi je moždana hipertenzija kao i hiper inzulinemija pa sam na lijekovima . 
Trenutačno čekam mjesto za hospitalizaciju ( moram obaviti neke pretrage pa ču biti u dnevnoj bolnici 2-3 dana dok ne obavim pretrage ) . malo me strah ostaviit mog muža samog sa malenim tako dugo .
Razgovarala sam sa mojim dobrim prijateljem o svemu što se događa on mi je rekao da če stat iza mene ma što got ja udlučila . 
Eto toliko za sada od mene . Pozdrav svima .   :Smile:

----------


## Stea

Vlatkapeno ~~~~~~~~~~

Da budeš zdrava za svoje dijete i svoju budućnost.   :Love:

----------


## corny

> Vlatkapeno ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Da budeš zdrava za svoje dijete i svoju budućnost.


I od mene malo dobrih željica.... 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Drži se.   :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

vlatka, ti bi samoj sebi trebala dati neke ultimatume 

nisi ti centar svijete i ne vrte se ljudi oko tebe, ni tvoj muz, ni tvoji roditelji (sto uostalom vidis iz njihovog odnosa prema tebi)


jesi sebi dala ultimatum da nadjes stalni posao ili za sebe imas opravdanje? 

mozda isto takvo opravdaje ima i tvoj muz, a nesto se ne zalis da je on tebi postavio ultimatum do kad ti moras naci stalni posao ili da se gubis

odrasti

----------


## litala

stray cat, ajd zaobidji forum kad si u pms-u.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Poštovani tata ! 
> 
>     Drago mi je da si odgovorio na moj post . Što se tiće veze između mog muža i nem to je od samog poćetka bilo klimavo s obzirom da je on strašno djetinjast doslovno . Od samog poćetka njemu nije baš bilo stalo do mene osim kada se ticalo sexsa. Konstantno mi jr predbacivao kakao mi nismo kompatibilni jer ja ima viziju što želim od života a on ni danas sa 36 godina nezma što bi sam sa sobom , nema prijatelja , nema nikakav hobi , nema radno mjesto  kupuje  cd-a kojih ionako ima previše ili Hi-fi uređaje. Ponaša se kao klinac od 10 godina (doslovno). Sve više ima osječaj kao da ima dvoje djece . Što se tiće neke druge to je bilo aktualno do prije godinu dana .
> Njemu je od samog poćetka našeg braka pomisao na dijete bila glupost .
> Nedavno mi je rekao da se osječao glupo kada smo išli na postupke vantjelesne oplodnje.
> Nije mi donio cviječe u rodilište jer je to njemu glupo kaj če mi cvijeće tamo i takvi slićni komentari .


Bez imalo loših namjera, ali......... ma zaboga zašto si se ti uopće udala za tog čovjeka? (i nemoj molim te započinjati priču "ali ja njega voooolim"). Iz kojeg razloga si pomislila da će se on promjeniti kako ti odgovara samo zato što ste u braku? Ljudi se u pravilu ne mijenjaju, naročito ne zbog jednog potpisa kod matičara (iako moram još dodati da mi se situacija ne čini tako crno-bijela  :/ ).
Iz svih postova vjerujem da si dobila jasan odgovor na svoje nedoumice, podršku ovdje uvijek možeš dobiti, no moraš shvatiti da je to samo PODRŠKA a konačnu ODLUKU moraš donijeti sama i onda krenuti tim smjerom u životu. 
Zbog dobrobiti vašeg djeteta postani(te) konačno odgovorni odrasli ljudi.
Slažem se sa ostalima, imate previše dubljih problema da bi te morala zbedirati nečija sladunjava priča za Valentinovo. Pobrini se za svoje zdravlje, tvoja mala mrvica te silno treba, a od   :Heart:  ti želim da što prije nađeš posao i staneš iza svojih odluka   :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

OT (ispricavam se)




> stray cat, ajd zaobidji forum kad si u pms-u.


?

----------


## vlatkapeno

Dobro veče svima !

      Evo da se malo javim i odgovorim na neke postove . Naj prije želim odgovoriti stray -cat tebi što se tiče mog zapođljavanja ja sam na moju velku žalost 50% invalid i trajno moram biti na terapijama koje mi do određene mjere ometaju radnu sposobnost zato radim honorarno jer tako 
mogu posao prilagoditi svom tempu i zdravstvenom stanju . Ja sam sebi sredila život ima svoj stan , svoj honorarni posao i pokušavam se dodatno obrazovati /nadograditi postoječe znanje / za razliku do mog muža koji još uvijek nije našao posao a niti se ne mnamjerava usvršavati za postoječe zamanje . Što se tiče mojih roditelja on iamju problema sa mojim M jer on nema stalno zaposlenje a uz to je i neozbiljan . 
Ja i dalje stojim iza svoje odluke nebude li nekih promjena sa njegove strane tu je kraj.   :Smile:

----------


## litala

> OT (ispricavam se)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


psm spominjem jer si si ga sama stavila pod lokaciju - warning: pms


a reagirala sam na tvoj post, jer ocito ne citas pazljivo. 




> s obzirom da sam ja invalid i nisam umogućnosti biti u stalnom radnom odnosu . Kategorizirana sam kao trajno nesposobna za rad.

----------


## Stea

Draga Vlatka.... Čini mi se da sada gubiš i previše energije na ono što je bilo. Stavi točku i kreni dalje. Napravi si ciljeve koji su ti ostvarivi sa tvojim zdravstvenim stanjem, uzmi u obzir sve što možeš i kreni hrabro. Što prije budeš na čisto i odlučiš kaj ćeš sa ocem svoga djeteta, kaj ćeš sa roditeljima i slično, bit će ti lakše. Čini mi se da si u strašnom kaosu i da te ta rijeka nosi bezveze i da jedva držiš nos na površini kako bi disala. Napravi si popis ako treba i poljepi ga po kući da ne lutaš... 

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## stray_cat

litala, fora je u tome sto se niko nece brinuti o tebi, tvojem djetetu i tvojim odlukama ako to ne napravis sama

znam da je vlatka invalid ali ona svojem muzu samo postavlja ultimatume, sama ne moze napraviti nista i sad je u situaciji da ovisi ili o tom svojem muzu kojeg pljuje i postavlja mu ultimatume, ili ovisi o roditeljima koji su joj ne znam cime sve digli tlak?

pa jel se ona uopce moze u takvoj prici brinuti o djetetu ili je ovo prica za socijalnu sluzbu?

----------


## gitulja

draga vlatka,

radi li tvoj muž honorarno, povremeno ili uopće ne radi? Danas baš i nije lako naći stalan posao, mislim onaj s ugovoroam na neodređeno vrijeme. 
Razumijem da ti je teško ostaviti dijete 2-3 dana dok si u bolnici. Ali zašto se bojiš? Misliš da se tata neće dobro brinuti za njega?
Moram ti još jednom reći da je puno problema u mojoj vezi nestalo kad sam prestala misliti da samo ja znam dobro brinuti o Giti. On to jako dobro radi! Dobro joj je i sigurna je kad je s njim! On naravno ne rješava stvari onako kako bih ja, ali to ne znači da to nije dobro.
Mislim da bi trebala imati povjeranja u svog muža bar što se djeteta tiće, a vaš odnos moraš riješiti sama. Sama najbolje znaš možeš li se sama brinuti na za dijete s obzirom na zdravstveno stanje. 

Imaš moju podršku.

----------


## zrinska

Bokić Vlatka. Čitam tvoje riječi i nikako da skontam. Misliš li da je stalno zaposlenje tvog muža recept za sreću. Ili se ga ti samo želiš riješiti barem na nekoliko sati dnevno? To što ste invalidi, ne znači da ste prikračeni uspjeha, rada, zadovoljstva i radosti. Upamti...Dan je onakav kavim si ga sami napravimo. Osobno, molim te ne ljuti se na iskrenosti, ne sviđa mi se tvoj način percipiranja. Pa što ako tvoj muž nije djetetu skuhao rižu ili štoveć što si ti zamislila. Bitno je da nešt jest... A istina je opet da mi se čini tvoj muž bez elana i želje za boljitkom. LP...I drži se!

----------


## vlatkapeno

Bok svima !

      Evo nije me dugo bilo na forumu pa da se malo javim sa ne tako dobrim vijestima . Prije dva tjedna vratila sam se iz bolnice s obzirom da sam morala obaviti mali milijom pretraga a načli su mi katastrofa , zdravlje mi je u totalnoj komi . Do sada sam samo imala policistićne jajnike i cerebralnu hipertenziju no sada su mi još i diajgnosticirali hipotireozu i hiperinzulinemiju . Od sada ima hrpu njekova za piti . Neurokirurg m je napisao poštedni režim , internistica se također slaže sa time da malpo smanjim tempo i izbjegavam stresove. Razgovarala sam sa svojima o svemu što se događa i donijela konaćnu odluki moj sin mi je na prvom mjestu i želim njemu sve najbolje i zato u rujnu podnosim zahtjev za rastavu to je konaćno .  Želim prekinuti desetogodišnju agoniju i biti sretna , možda jednom nađem nejig ko če me iskreno voljeti ako i ne nađem ima svog sina kojeg volim više nego bilo što. 
Kad sam mužu rekla da  želim rastavu on je to sasvim mirno prihvatio i rekao mi da se čak odriće i maloga , da ga ne želi niti viđati. 
Eto to su vam novosti od mene za sada .

----------


## Maya&Leon

Uf, vlatkapeno, *želim ti od    puno zdravlja* (od svih tvojih dijagnoza ja imam _samo_ hipotireozu i 1/2 štitnjače pa znam koliko mi lijekovi i poludjeli hormoni ometaju normalan život) jer moraš biti jaka zbog svojeg   :Saint:  .

Pažljivo sam pratila sve tvoje postove, pa iako se teško stavljam u tvoju situaciju, drago mi je da si odlučila u kojem smjeru se treba kretati tvoj život. Vjerujem da ćeš od ovog momenta biti smirenija, snažnija i odlučnija.

Puno sreće tebi tvom anđelu želim   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mali karlo

vlatka tvoj post me u isto vriji rastužio i razveselio, žao mi je što si bolesna i što je tvoj muž rekao da ne želi viđati dijete, al opet bolje da odrasta bez oca nego uz svakakvog... ja vjerujem da ćeš mu ti nadoknatidi svu ljubav...  :Heart:  

I drago mi je što si odlučila da napokon budeš sretna...  :Love:  

Drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

vlatka drzi se   :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

Žao mi je šta je ovako završilo, jer je tvoj MM rekao ružne riječi, ali mi je drago zbog tebe, i vjerujem da ćeš od sada biti sretna sa svojim malim   :Saint:  
 :Love:

----------


## gitulja

draga Vlatka, želim ti puno sreće sa tvojim malim   :Saint:  
Tužno je što ga tata ne želi viđati, ali ne možeš nekoga natjerati da voli svoje dijete.
Moram ti reći da mi malo čudno što već sad razmišljaš hoćeš li pronaći nekog novog. 
 :Love:

----------


## Tata!

Vlatka,
žao mi je zbog svega što ti se događa, ali nije mi drago kako percipiraš i postavljaš neke stvari u životu. Tvoji postovi kao prvo ne odišu uopće suradnjom... dakle što god ti ovdje ljudi savjetovali ti djeluješ kao da ih čak ni letimice ne preletiš, a kamo li pažljivo pročitaš, promisliš i odreagiraš... sve mi više djeluje kao da je ovo tvoje izlaganje samo monologiziranje, kao da pišeš dnevnik, od kojeg ni ne očekuješ odgovor, al mu se personalizirano obraćaš sa "dragi moj dnevniče"... baš mi djeluje kao da dođeš na pola sata, kažeš šta imaš i naprasno pobjegneš, ni ne osvrnuvši se odgovorit ikome, a ljudi se ipak potrgaju naći neko smisleno rješenje i savjet za tebe, trude se iz petnih žila senzibilizirati se s tobom i brigom za tvoje zdravlje i zaista istinski pomoći... 

naravno ima i to svoj terapeutski učinak, što i samo preneseš svoju bol i nezadovoljstvo, na ovakvom mjestu, ali da bi se netko poistovjetio s tobom i mogao ti pomoći, ti mu moraš ipak dati interakciju. 

druga stvar koja mi smeta u tvojim obraćanjima, je to što dobijam dojam da previše padaš u apatije, konstantno se samosažaljevaš kao da si zadnji kamen na cesti, a ne ljudsko biće sa dušom i srcem i sposobnošću donositi vlastite odluke i reakcije... a povrh svega konstantno nabrajaš svoje bolesti, detaljiziraš ih do zadnje sitnice i izdižeš kao da se hvališ njima u veličanju njihovog postojanja... ok Vlatka, bolesna si i shvaćamo mi to, svatko ima više ili manje boljki ovdje i zdravstvenih problema, međutim ne činiš sebi uslugu što se time toliko "hvališ" na sva usta, čak smatram da ima sigurno kontraterapeutski učinak da se uopće stalno podsjećaš na tu činjenicu...

i želio bih da te ovaj moj post ne obeshrabri, nego upravo suprotno da te izbavi iz patetike kojom se okružuješ i osokoli karakter spoznajom da si biće vrijedno života, da sebe ispuniš radošću življenja i postojanja, i ne samo radi djeteta, nego prvenstveno radi sebe same!!!

Vidiš i sama koliko se ljudi javljalo na tvoju sudbinu u želji da te saslušaju, savjetuju, brinu o novostima koje ti se događaju... dakle nisi sama i nisi bezvrijedna i pokušaj se time ohrabriti i ne odavati dojam bezizlaznosti svoje situacije! I jedno što bih ti svakako savjetovao, pokušaj radi sebe i djeteta potražiti stručnu psihološku pomoć, posavjetovat se s nekim kvalitetno i iznijeti sve svoje unutarnje strahove, za osnaživanje samouvjerenosti...

Ovdje si nam uvijek dobrodošla, ali voljeli bi konačno vidjeti i kvalitetne pomake!

veliki topli pozdrav!

----------


## iridana2666

> Kad sam mužu rekla da  želim rastavu on je to sasvim mirno prihvatio i rekao mi da se čak odriće i maloga , da ga ne želi niti viđati. 
> Eto to su vam novosti od mene za sada .



 :?  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Dragi forumaši i forumašice !

     Evo malo da vam se javim da ns mislite da vas ne čitam , ma čitam ja sve što vi pišete i zaista vanm puno hvala na svemu na svim savjetima i brigama za Jana-Renata i mene .  Evo stvari stoje ovako ja sam za sad dobro. Svake Nedjelje obavezno odem do crkve Sv. Antuna na Čenomercu zapalim svječicu na kipiču i pomolim se za svog sina , sve koji su mi naj draži i sebe . U zadnje vrijeme sve se više bavim Janom- Renatom to mi daje snagu i motivaciju . 
To vam je  za sada sve od nas dvoje .  Javit čemo se uskoro. 
Svima velike puse i držite se .   :Kiss:

----------


## iridana2666

*vlatkapeno* kako si? Javi nam se   :Kiss:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Dobro jutro !

      Evo da se malo javim , nisam dugo pisla jer sam na žalost ima teških zdravstvenih problema . Sad sam malo bolje . Konaćno sam doijela odluku odnosno suprog i ja smo se dogovorili da idemo na sporazumni razvod . Ovo među nama na žalost fakat više ne štima , moje zdravljeje totalno u komi jedino što me drži da ne poludim je moj mali sinčić  i prijatelji koji su uz mene .
Moj suprug još uvijek nije našao satlno zaposlenje a to je bio jedan od uvijeta da naš brak opstane. Ja sam se vratila svom poslu koji već radim devet godina ( zastupnik jedne renomirane kozmetićk kuće). 
Ima jedno pitanje za vas . S obzirom da podnosimo zahtjev za sporazumni zarvod koj je toćno procedura i dali moramo ići preko centra za soc. skrb. 
Hvala vam unaprijed i držite mi palćeve da sve prođe OK. 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mali karlo

Žaomi je što ćete se rastati ali opet to je možda najbolje rješenje ako vidite da ne ide dalje.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe u redu i drži se, čuvaj sebe i svog bebača   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## iridana2666

*vlatkapeno*  :Sad:   baš mi je žao, ali ponekad je to najbolje rješenje. Bolje je dijete sa jednim sretnim roditeljom nego dva nesretna. Želim ti da sve brzo prođe i da ti Bog da snagu.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Dobro jutro !
>       S obzirom da podnosimo zahtjev za sporazumni zarvod koj je toćno procedura i dali moramo ići preko centra za soc. skrb. 
> Hvala vam unaprijed i držite mi palćeve da sve prođe OK.


Vlatkapeno obrati se na PDF PRAVNI SAVJETI, vjerujem da će ti oni koji imaju iskustva ili im je to čak posao vrlo rado pomoći...   :Kiss:  
Lp!

----------


## didicro

Slučajno sam našla ovaj forum i počela čitati jer se sjećam Vlatkapeno iz foruma potpomognuta oplodnja. Mislila sam da je ona postala presretna rođenjem svoga djeteta.

A kad tamo ostala sam šokirana kada sam sve ovo pročitala!  :? 

Živjeti 10 godina u braku s čovjekom koji ne radi i ne brine se o obitelji, biti invalid i pod svaku cijenu ići u MPO? Mislim da  mi žene same sebi nekada zakompliciramo život.
Nadam se da će odluka o razvodu Vlatkapeni donijeti smirenje i da će biti zdrava kako bi se mogla kvalitetno brinuti o svome djetetu.
Sretno!

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje !

  Pauno hvala svima vama koji ste mi do sada jako puno pomogli sa vašim savijetima . Drago mi je da imam vas sa kojima mogu podijeliti sve što mi sw događa . Draga dodirko hvala ti na tvojoj potpori u na forumu potoimignuta a  i ovdje . Nada se da če ovo sve uskoro proći i da ćemo moj mali Jan-Renato i ja biti sretna maal obitelj .  

 :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Dragi forumaši i forumašice !

        Evo da vam se malo javim , stavari stoje ovako ja već danima na persenu smirrujem živce da ne puknem , uz to grozni bolovi u cijelom trbuhu, vrtoglavice , mućnina . Doktorica kaže da je to vjerojatno od stresa s obzirom da mi se to javlja više manje nakon uzrzjavanja i težih fizićkih napora . Jućer smo moj muž i ja opet iamli okršaj pokušavam mu dati do znanja da ja više nemogu trpjeti njegove izgovore zzato što je bez posla .
Poredložila sam mu da uzme neku literaturu vezanu za svoju struku (vodoinsatlater)i usavrši znanje pa če onda možda lakše naći posao no ništa od toga . Stalno prebacuje krivnju na mene za naše probleme . Doasta mi je toga , meni treba miran život a ne da se moram boriti za nećiju ljubav i poštovanje . Glupo je dsa ja nekome nesebićno dajem svoje srce a taj ga baca i gazi . 
Osjećam se grozno , kada mi je naj teže nema podrške od nikoga ko mi je naj bliži .

----------

